# AS 1 vs AS 2



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

If you would start a new tank which one would you choose and why ?
I.e. do you have a personal experience, or, "the Guru said so"...

I have already 2 bags ASA2 and will need 2 more. What to do...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you talking about ADA AquaSoil Amazonia?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The consensus seems to be that Aquasoil 1 is a much better product. There has been problems with AS 2 breaking down in a very short time


----------



## Daud (Jul 2, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> The consensus seems to be that Aquasoil 1 is a much better product. There has been problems with AS 2 breaking down in a very short time


Yes, I heard this complain (could it be dependent on a batch ? - nobody in local club seems to have this problem) and the much longer release of NH4, up to one month.

If somebody is an importer of the product and he gets upset customer calls and he does not have ADA support and would have to "eat" the cost of a replacement I can imagine he will advise against ASA2.

I also heard ASA2 has lower nutrient content. Again, as frequently, this is a "he said" information.
I like to base my decisions on facts.

I think I will combine 2 bags ASA1 (bottom layer) and my current 2 bags ASA2 upper layer. If it desintegrates, at least I will have a "powder" layer


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds like you already made up your mind then!
Ive never used the AS 2, I have used the AS 1 in a few tanks and am very happy with it. A few extra water changes the first few weeks and you are set


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have used both 1 & 2. In my big tank the AS2 was a MESS! I do have it in 2 small tanks and it's great. Plants grow fine. I don't know what the difference is. It's so wierd. I did have much more water movement in my big tank. I was never able to solve the cloudy issue.

In my shrimp tank I have AS1. I has never broken down. Plants are fine. 

I prefer ADA AS1. I would only use AD2 in a smaller tank.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Which is the best in a shrimp tank? (24 liter)
At first I though I should use AS2 because of its lower content of nutrients and less problems with NH4 in the beginning (is this the otherwise?). But now I'm not sure if I should use AS2...


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I got AS2, but that was only because the site said that AS2 was better for those with a hard water supply. I have well water in Florida, so its nice and hard. I used the AS2 in my 10gal CRS tank, and I have had no problems so far. The CRS are constantly grazing, the plants grow great, and no problem with cloudiness even when I arrange things. If I was going to do a large tank, I wouldn't use the AS1 or 2 due to the price tag. I'm cheap.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Leonard said:


> Which is the best in a shrimp tank? (24 liter)
> At first I though I should use AS2 because of its lower content of nutrients and less problems with NH4 in the beginning (is this the otherwise?). But now I'm not sure if I should use AS2...


You are right about AS2 with the lower content of nutrients and less problems with NH4. It all depends on how long you want to wait for your tank to cycle and how sensitive the shrimp are that you are keeping in the tank. If you use AS1 it's gonna take longer. The AS2 has been fine in smaller tanks. I have it in my 29g and it NEVER went cloudy and didn't break down. I'm in there planting all the time and moving things around as it's my plant grow out tank. I would NEVER use it in a big tank but in the smaller ones it works great! A 24 liter would be fine with AS2 IMO.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

theres already a thread where this has been addressed coming from a guy who has setup literally hundreds of planted tanks and does it for a living check this thread out


----------

